# More Venison Summer Sausage



## jno51 (Feb 1, 2012)

10 LB venison. This was before the jalapenos and seasoning. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Stuffing a few


----------



## jno51 (Feb 1, 2012)

And there you have it. 10 lbs ready for a four hr cold smoke.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

Man them are some nice even links


----------



## jno51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Put a little smoke on em. Ill cut into it tonight and show you finall results.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2012)

MMMMMMM

Looks good

Send a few chubs my way


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 10, 2012)

jno51 said:


> And there you have it. 10 lbs ready for a four hr cold smoke.


I really like the smaller clear casings!

Hey, question for you, when you say "cold smoke" what temps are you smoking at?

Are you cold smoking and then blanching in water to complete the cook?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 10, 2012)

51, What seasonings you use for your sausage??I wanna try makin my own after i get use too using the smoker...Thanks


----------



## jno51 (Feb 10, 2012)

I use the LEM products right now. The summer sausage is awesome as is the maple, I use it for my breakfest links. The guys out at our deer lease pay big bucks to have a deer or two ground each year at some of our processors around here. After I took my summer sausage out there they are sold on me making all of our sausage. They say it blows away all the processors around here, and of course I do agree. Give it a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2012)

coffee_junkie said:


> I really like the smaller clear casings!
> 
> Hey, question for you, when you say "cold smoke" what temps are you smoking at?
> 
> ...




I was wondering the same thing.

I really like the LEM mixes that are out there. Good stuff.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 11, 2012)

51, You put any pork in with the deer? The maple thing sounds Awesome......


----------



## jno51 (Feb 11, 2012)

Whitetail I have a friend process my deer, and yes he puts pork in the ground for me. I am not sure at what combo,  1lb pr 5 or 2lb pork per 5 lbs venison

 


WhitetailFreak said:


> 51, You put any pork in with the deer? The maple thing sounds Awesome......


----------



## mrh (Feb 12, 2012)

I use the LEM Salami mix too I really like it. I have been buying some cheap ground beef the 80/20 mix and added it 50% to deer.  I prefer the beef to pork in the salami. Plus it is already ground so I just have to mix it.

Mark


----------



## jno51 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys sorry for the slow response here. I start my smokes at 150 for 2 hours. bump to 175 for 1 hour, and then to 200. When my internal temp gets to 140 or 145 I shut it down. I do not blanch in water. I will pull it out and let it rest for a few hours then I will seal it up  and put it in the frig or freezer. "UP IN SMOKE" from Texas

 


coffee_junkie said:


> I really like the smaller clear casings!
> 
> Hey, question for you, when you say "cold smoke" what temps are you smoking at?
> 
> ...


----------

